# baby found



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

http://news.aol.co.uk/newborn-abandoned-at-flat/article/20090225120524038118800

oh i wish i could have her.


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh this is so sad   she looks adorable.
Wish someone would leave one on my doorstep, if only life was so simple!

I really hope that she ends up in a loving family with parents who will cherish her the way she deserves, it makes you think of what kind of state her mother must of been in to leave something so precious!


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Oh the poor little mite  
so so sad, i cant begin to imagine what a mess her mother must be in to have to do something like that
i hope she is ok and comes forward


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I work a a paeds nurse and we had an abandoned baby found by the milkman brought to us, and the baby and mum were reunited eventually and were doing well.  The baby was much loved by the nurse and we did a diary for the baby in case that was the start of his life.  We had another older baby found but no mother came forward and that baby was adopted.
Both of them were given much love from the nurses and lots of cuddles
L x


----------



## andyjane (Aug 26, 2007)

Have just read about it on YAHOO- poor little thing-THANKGOODNESS she was found. I hope the Mummy comes forward and gets the help she needs, or is cared for by a loving family if Mummy doesnt.

AJ


----------



## ANonnyMouse (Jan 13, 2008)

Felicity Wishes said:


> Wish someone would leave one on my doorstep, if only life was so simple!


That's always my first instinct when I read about abandoned babies - let me take care of him/her! 
Really hope she's reunited with her mummy.


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

How very very sad, I sincerely hope both Mother and Baby are reunited and if the mother truely doesn't want her baby that the baby is placed with a loving family.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

i too hope mummy and baby are reunited and hope mmmy gets the help she needs

sending them both huge  

xxxxxx


----------

